
Georg von Tiesenhausen – Apollo Lunar Rover Designer – Passes Away at 104 - Wile_E_Quixote
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/space-pioneer-george-von-tiesenhausen-dies-at-alabama-home/2018/06/05/e84d1ba6-6900-11e8-a335-c4503d041eaf_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.e61283872fe6
======
Wile_E_Quixote
Passing away on June 3rd, 2018, Georg von Tiesenhausen was the last of the
original German rocket scientists that came to the United States with Wernher
von Braun.

He is also presumably responsible for #29 and #30 of Akin's Laws of Spacecraft
Design:

29\. (von Tiesenhausen's Law of Program Management) To get an accurate
estimate of final program requirements, multiply the initial time estimates by
pi, and slide the decimal point on the cost estimates one place to the right.

30\. (von Tiesenhausen's Law of Engineering Design) If you want to have a
maximum effect on the design of a new engineering system, learn to draw.
Engineers always wind up designing the vehicle to look like the initial
artist's concept.

